# Chelsea Debut's on Youtube



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is so cool. Chelsea is quite the videographer. Is that one of the special dog collar cameras or did you just rig something up?


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

That was fun!! What kind of camera was it?


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

pretty cool! So what kind of doggy camera is it?


----------



## gerryg (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks guys... Chelsea's camera is a tachyon XC helmet cam that i rigged up to go on her collar. The idea was to film what she sees during K9SAR training, and this was our first try with it. I can see lots of fun stuff we will be able to do with this.  gerry


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

this is WAAAY cool! Love the closeups of all the things she sniffs and eats. Now I want one of those for Pudden. Where do you get these? There's something very hypnotical about that video. Love the soundtrack, too.

btw, how DO you add music to your youtube video?


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I loved being in Chelsea's paws! Really enjoyed the sniffing and running with her, although I did get a little dizzy. Awesome perspective and video!


----------



## gerryg (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm glad to hear Chelsea has fans of her filming style...to answer a couple of questions, i got my camera from here and if you are in the USA try here.

As for adding music, I did that before uploading to Youtube and that was done using Windows Live Moviemaker...I also had to flip the picture 180 degrees as the camera hangs upside down on her collar. It's pretty easy to use as this was my first one. 

Now that she has seen what it can do Chelsea wants to go skydiving , gerry


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is too cool. She really had a great time exploring and I love seeing it from her prespective.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Now that she has seen what it can do Chelsea wants to go skydiving , gerry[/QUOTE]


Can't wait to see that video!!!!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

My goodness! That was so neat. I was all like "oh no, dont run into that stump"..."oh no, i'm drowning"..."oh, dont eat the moss"...hahaha. That was great!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

watched it again - it's kinda like being hopped up on mushrooms or s.th. Weird. Very cool. I love it when she pauses to look up at the sky. Looking for squirrels, maybe?

btw, what song is that playing? I like it...


----------



## gerryg (Nov 14, 2008)

Pudden said:


> watched it again - it's kinda like being hopped up on mushrooms or s.th. Weird. Very cool. I love it when she pauses to look up at the sky. Looking for squirrels, maybe?
> 
> btw, what song is that playing? I like it...


Thanks Pudden,

the song is called "We Are the People" by Empire of the Sun... i was looking for a tune that would go along with her carefree take on hiking. As she really is in her element out there, we hike every morning rain or shine. 

There is a group of dog owners we are usually with who hike daily on prearranged portions of the Bruce Trail. This was done on a day when it was just the two of us but i imagine filming our usual group of 5 or 6 dogs will produce some interesting moments. Tomorrow night we get to try out the camera at K9SAR, gerry


----------

